# Anybody feeding Dr.Tims brand dog food...



## Mr.Muggs (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking for some opinions on Dr.Tims ( active dog formula ). I have heard that Dr.Tims is a very well balanced food,also hoping this will help keep my dogs allergies down to a minimum.
Thanks in advance


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Mr.Muggs said:


> Looking for some opinions on Dr.Tims ( active dog formula ). I have heard that Dr.Tims is a very well balanced food,also hoping this will help keep my dogs allergies down to a minimum.
> Thanks in advance


I do. Its the best I have ever used. Use Kinesis off-season and Pursuit on-season. I have some friends that use Momentum but I don't see the need for a 35/25. Pursuit is ideal at 30/20.

The small premium over Pro Plan and Eukanuba is well worth it.

I can't comment on allergies but most of what people think are allergies are just due to a poorly made food. Gunky ears for example. I have a friend with a golden that swore his dog was allergic to chicken, but he is doing amazing on Pursuit.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Cool testimonial from the Facebook Page:

_*"Dr Tim:

I have been an avid NSTRA field trialer since 1989 and have fed almost all the premium brand dog foods so when I say your food is the best it... is from experience. I have now switched all my dogs to your food and am seeing fabulous results in base endurance , performance stamina and weight stabilization during training. I am preparing one of my dogs for the UKC NSTRA National Endurance Trial in Nebraska at the end of this month. I feel my dog is in the best shape of her life and more prepared for this national endurance trial than any dog I have ever qualified and I think it has everything to do with your food. Interestingly, I switched to your food after losing a bet to Tc Morrow, a fellow field trialer, after he offered to feed my dog some of your food at a trail immediately following a run when she was exerted and hot. I told him she wouldn't eat it because she had just finished running, he persisted and I told him if she ate one bite I would buy a bag . My dog ate the entire bowl without picking her head up. I am now on my 7th bag. Keep up the good work!"

Lee M.
Iowa*_


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

We have had our 3 labs on it for 6 months now and love what we see. We use Pursuit and and have it delivered right to our door by Petflo. We find that we can get by with thier 44lbs bag every 3 1\2 weeks. We have seen the typical improvements everyone says they see when they switch foods, the shinner coats, more energy, smaller stools yadda yadda yadda. What we did see in one of our dogs brought tears to our eyes and it can only be the food. Teal is a 10yr old black female. We got her from Mary Howley and never could have asked for a better dog. As she aged though she spent more and more time laying by herself on our bed during the day and not playing with our other dogs. She would be very active as we trained or hunted but she was what we called anti-social around the house. We chaulked it up to "just the way she is as she is getting older. We are also a host family for the Milwaukee Brewers minor league team in town and even when the boys tried to play with her she would for a few minutes and go back into the bedroom. Well with in a week of switching to Dr. Tims she was out of the bedroom and bringing us toys to play with. She then started bring toys to the other dogs and forcing them to play with her. One of the players that lived with us last year is back this year and the first night he was home he asked kiddingly if we got a new dog. He can not believe the difference. We feel so bad that for years we just dismissed her behavior when obviously she was not doing well on our last food. Sorry all for the long response, but I want to give credit when due. Also quickly, awesome customer service from Dr. Tim himself. Very quick to answer ?'s.


----------

